
The Windows Store is a Cesspool of Scams – Why Doesn’t Microsoft Care? - uladzislau
http://www.howtogeek.com/194993/the-windows-store-is-a-cesspool-of-scams-why-doesnt-microsoft-care/
======
velodrome
Microsoft clearly has the resources... They simply don't care because they
want to artificially inflate the app count for their marketplace.

Microsoft should take care of this issue soon or they will eventually lose the
trust of it's customers (eg. IE).

------
fernly
If I needed a reason to avoid Windows 8 and Windows phones, this would do
nicely. As it happens, I have for years had a policy of avoiding Microsoft,
but it's nice to have my prejudices validated by fact.

------
robocat
Try a search for Windows update - ouch.

------
0x0
I wonder what would happen if someone with $5 to spare took it upon themselves
to repeatedly buy each and every one of the scam apps, and asking ms for a
refund of them in between.

~~~
mattkrea
My guess is Microsoft would flag _you_ as a scammer

------
abhinavgujjar
Give them a break. Its a large ship trying to re-orient itself to the new
world order.

~~~
boulevard123
Any reason why they should be given that chance? Trust is to be earned not
asked for

